# ZUM  Mint goat milk soap



## soap1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I am totally addicted to ZUM goatmilk Mint soap, they say it is only spearmint essential oil that makes the awesome fragrance, but I just don't know, I made some and used spearmint with olive, coconut and palm with some castor (just like ZUM does) and mine wasn't as awesome smelling as theirs... I have GOT to make some like theirs, I cannot afford to keep buying those small bars for $4 from the local health food store...any suggestions? after a month or so , mine had an "off" smell,,,used all new oils, don't know what the problem was...


----------



## TessC (Aug 31, 2010)

Where did you get your spearmint EO? Some suppliers carry mints that are sweeter than others, some are almost medicinal, there's really a lot of difference in some of them depending on where you shop.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 1, 2010)

There are also a lot of different kinds of Lavender EO.  There's Bulgarian, French, 40/42, High Alpine, Organic, & Spike.  Each one has a different "flavour" to the fragrance because of where they are grown.  Then you have the different producers, crops from different years, etc. which all influence the fragrance.  All I can say is don't give up and buy sample sized bottles until you find the one that gives you the results you are looking for.

Good luck and happy hunting....  oh yeah and happy soaping....


----------



## soap1 (Sep 1, 2010)

I got my EO at the health food store, its brand was Aura Cacia .5 oz was $9, ouch!!!! I really want some "Sweeter" smelling Spearmint in a larger size for a better price,,,any suggestions on who might have that in stock? I also want a lavender that has a sweeter smell? Any suggestions on that also?


----------



## Lindy (Sep 2, 2010)

Do a search for essential oil suppliers.  Also all of the on-line soap suppliers carry essential oils....


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 2, 2010)

soap1 said:
			
		

> I got my EO at the health food store, its brand was Aura Cacia .5 oz was $9, ouch!!!! I really want some "Sweeter" smelling Spearmint in a larger size for a better price,,,any suggestions on who might have that in stock? I also want a lavender that has a sweeter smell? Any suggestions on that also?


I have sweet smelling Spearmint oil from av-at.com 
I feel it's one of the best out there. I get my Lavender oil from either Liberty Naturals, New directions Aromatics or Essential Oil University.


----------



## cwarren (Sep 2, 2010)

soap1 said:
			
		

> I got my EO at the health food store, its brand was Aura Cacia .5 oz was $9, ouch!!!! I really want some "Sweeter" smelling Spearmint in a larger size for a better price,,,any suggestions on who might have that in stock? I also want a lavender that has a sweeter smell? Any suggestions on that also?


   Oh Yea... Check around - I have gone that route too..


----------

